# Anyone here use fully-auto co2 systems?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

I like the idea how they eliminate the danger of ph crash and less testing. anyone use something of that sort?

heres one
Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Deluxe Fully-Automatic CO2 System


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I do, but don't rely on it alone to eliminate the danger of pH crashes. Never trust your equipment alone, check it frequently because equipment fails (not often, but it can). It also requires calibration and a way to get the probe in the water (in my case this was an issue because I wanted a way to get it in without being seen, I accomplished it by putting it in my reactor. A lot of people think that they're useless or not worth the money, you can generally get away with just a timer. There are more aesthetically pleasing (and cheaper) than that drsfostersmith. I love my setup.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

So what type of co2 system should I get? manual semi-auto or fully-auto or?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I run all my CO2 systems (3) in full manual mode 24/7. I also build all my own CO2 systems.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

This one looks good:










http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aqua-botanic/31159-new-ultimate-c02-system.html

Buy the cylinder locally from the same place you will get refills. They will probably swap cylinders, so an ugly steel cylinder is fine.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't really suggest what to use or what not to use, I only know what I am using. I'm using milwaukee MA957 regulator with the 122 controller/monitor. Do some research because many people get away with a variety of things. Do what you think fits your style of maintenance, some people have more time to spend with their fish tank (most of these people don't really have the time but they make the time) and some people like to set it and forget it. Some people like to be constantly fiddling around with their equipment because they enjoy doing that. Figure out what fits you the best. 

If you haven't done so, look at Rex's website. It's very informative and was very helpful when I was starting. It's in his signature.

Dosing's another thing that confuses a lot of people. A lot of different dosing styles exist. Some are broad, some are very specific. Again, it's kind of a test it out thing, you have to figure out what works for you because what works for someone else isn't necessarily what's going to work for you.


----------

